
MH370 final report: Missing aircraft behaviour shows it was under manual control - sohkamyung
https://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-updates/incidents/mh370-final-report-missing-aircraft-behaviour-reveals-it-was-under-manual-control/news-story/ec0ed05e63090ef8fe29e73bb051e383
======
sohkamyung
PDF of the report at [1]

[1]
[http://mh370.mot.gov.my/MH370SafetyInvestigationReport.pdf](http://mh370.mot.gov.my/MH370SafetyInvestigationReport.pdf)

